# Simple log unloading and loading



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 27, 2015)

Spent the afternoon unloading the hickory, cutting off the flare and getting it loaded and ready to mill. I used schedule 40 PVC to roll the log off the trailer as I have no heavy equipment to do this. Worked pretty well, thankfully as there was no plan B.
The mods for the power winch are working very well, makes loading a breeze- mostly.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 27, 2015)

Great looking log and the pvc was a smart idea too! I would try and get that log rolled so that the small branch is on the top and the 2 big branches are side by side so you might get some crotch figure. The bottom of the log is going to give you some nice straight grained lumber anyways.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2015)

Get-R-Done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 28, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Great looking log and the pvc was a smart idea too! I would try and get that log rolled so that the small branch is on the top and the 2 big branches are side by side so you might get some crotch figure. The bottom of the log is going to give you some nice straight grained lumber anyways.



I completely agree, thanks!
Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 29, 2015)

simple is sometimes the most effective. No plan B needed
Dave

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 30, 2015)

Great looking log! I'm drooling! Chuck


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 30, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Great looking log! I'm drooling! Chuck



I will hopefully get some pictures of it milled up sometime this weekend.


----------



## justallan (Nov 1, 2015)

That's doing a job with what you have. I know folks that will drive 40 miles out of their way to bring a tractor, then have to take the tractor back, all for what you can do with very minimal tools in a short amount of time. Great job and a nice looking log.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

